# Brisbane Traders and Investors Expo this weekend



## Joe Blow (14 July 2004)

Anyone going to this Traders and Investors Expo at the convention centre in Brisbane this weekend?

Anyone been to something like this before?

Is it worth it?


----------



## Joe Blow (14 July 2004)

*Re: Brisbane Traders and Investors Expo this weeke*

Find out about it here: http://www.tradersexpo.com.au/traders&amp;investors/bne_home.htm


----------



## WaySolid (21 July 2004)

*Re: Brisbane Traders and Investors Expo this weeke*

Hi Joe Blow,

I went and had a fantastic time. I attended 8 seminars over the two days, purhased a book, got an autograph and generally had a great time. 

I came away with a lot of useful ideas I'm currently implementing!


----------



## stockGURU (21 July 2004)

*Re: Brisbane Traders and Investors Expo this weeke*



> Hi Joe Blow,
> 
> I went and had a fantastic time. I attended 8 seminars over the two days, purhased a book, got an autograph and generally had a great time.
> 
> I came away with a lot of useful ideas I'm currently implementing!




Hmmmm... I might have to attend the next one in that case... it does sound interesting!

Glad to hear you thought it was worthwhile.


----------



## JetDollars (22 July 2004)

*Re: Brisbane Traders and Investors Expo this weeke*

I think I will attend the one in Sydney...thanks


----------

